# Hello Everyone!



## Steph. Louise (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi,
My name is Stephanie and I come from England. I am doing a course called National Diploma in Animal Management and I hope to work in a cattery.
I am owned by a grey tabby and white called Arthur and he is a real attention seeker but so cute that you forgive him straight away when he does something wrong. I used to have a grey cat cat called Alice but she died suddenly a few weeks ago of Feline Cardiomyopathy. I still miss her because she was 'my' cat and was really gentle.
My hobbies are horse riding which I do on saturday and sunday mornings. I also like reading, doing wordsearches, silk painting, drawing and writing stories.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum  good luck with your studies....


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey, welcome to the forums


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Stephanie. I'm sorry to hear about Alice, but I'm glad you're here! I look forward to seeing pictures of Arthur.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello!.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey and welcome to the forum


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Stephanie and welcome to you!!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi, im sorry to hear about Alice.  Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I'm also sorry about Alice, Im sure she was a wonderful cat. <<))


----------



## Wyvern (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi Stephanie I'm from Southern England we neighbours who are from Geordie Land


----------

